# Applet soll Java Programm starten



## TomTomTom (17. Jul 2008)

Ich grübel gerade über eine Möglichkeit wie ein Applet ein Java-Programm als separaten Prozess starten kann. Das beenden des Applets darf nicht dazu führen, dass das Java Programm terminiert wird.

Das Applet muss signiert sein und ich würde das Java Programm als JAR im archive Tag des Applets mit angeben, aber wie bekomme ich dann zugriff vom Applet um es quasi als separaten Prozess zu starten.

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## TomTomTom (19. Jul 2008)

Ich habe nochmal etwas nachgeforscht. Ich könnte mittels Runtime.exec() einen neuen Prozess starten. Nur weiß ich nicht wie ich auf das JAR File zugreifen kann welches mit im Archive-Tag des Applets angegeben ist. Die JAR Dateien werden wohl in einen tmp Ordner geladen und dabei auch umbenannt.

Daher fällt ein "java Proggi.jar -jar" wohl aus.

Hat niemand eine Idee?


----------



## Guest (12. Aug 2008)

Versuch doch mal von Deiner Java-Applikation im Applet ein Objekt zu instanzieren.

Habs so noch nicht probiert. Könnte aber gehen.


----------

